
Differences of OT/CRDT: General Transformation Frameworks, Co-Editor Consistency - AnthonBerg
https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.01518
======
AnthonBerg
Original title, too long for submission box: _Real Differences between OT and
CRDT under a General Transformation Framework for Consistency Maintenance in
Co-Editors_

Proceedings of the ACM on Human-Computer Interaction 2020

Chengzheng Sun, David Sun, Agustina Ng, Weiwei Cai, Bryden Cho

It’s an evolutionary series, here’s the rest I believe:
[https://arxiv.org/search/cs?query=Sun%2C+Chengzheng&searchty...](https://arxiv.org/search/cs?query=Sun%2C+Chengzheng&searchtype=author&abstracts=show&order=-announced_date_first&size=50)

